

Why I'll never take a normal cab again - shrig94
http://sg.posthaven.com/why-ill-never-take-a-normal-cab-again

======
Feeble
The Uber-Process described is pretty much how taking a normal taxi works in
Sweden. What backwards country is this article referring to? ;)

~~~
Anonymous412
Seriously, it sounds like this guy doesn't understand how to take a taxi.

Call a taxi, they'll give you an ETA of when they'll arrive. At the same time,
ask for a flat rate to the airport including tolls (airports are typically
flat rates from most cities), and whether or not they accept your method of
payment. Or, if you're hailing a taxi on the street which typically takes a
minute or two in any major city, ask the driver before you get in for a rate,
and see if he accepts your card.

I've taken taxis in a dozen different countries around the world, and I never
remember a taxi that was particularly dirty. I took three rides with strangers
last weekend, and 2 of the 3 I had to move papers, books, bags, etc off their
seat before I had room to sit down. They also had papers on the floor, and the
odd empty bottle rolling back and forth under the seat. I don't mind either,
but on average I find taxis to be cleaner.

Sure you can rate a taxi. The first thing I do when I arrive in an
untrustworthy city is checkout taxi reviews. There are always companies that
will charge you 2 or 3 times the typical rate because you're not from the
area, but at the same time, there are always a couple reliable businesses that
people swear by, and you save their number, of watch for their taxi when
waving them down on the street.

------
Doctor_Fegg
Personally:

1\. Use app to find time of next train.

2\. Walk to station.

3\. Pay reasonable-cost, fixed fare using ticket machine.

4\. Train takes me to airport.

5\. Arrive at airport with one quarter of the carbon emissions (source:
[http://www.beagleybrown.com/planes-trains-or-automobiles-
car...](http://www.beagleybrown.com/planes-trains-or-automobiles-carbon-
emissions-compared-for-different-forms-of-transport/) ) and without having
screwed up the city further with the land take required for one-person
transport.

No-brainer for me, but YMMV.

~~~
kalleboo
That's great unless you're loaded down with baggage and traveling in rush
hour.

~~~
Doctor_Fegg
I travel light and find the train's advantage is actually greater in rush hour
(sure, you might have to stand, but you won't get fouled up by jams like the
taxi would). But yes, point taken, if you've got lots of bags it's less
appealing.

------
joonix
Except Uber is livery cars, and these have been around for ages. People
regularly take them to the airport. The only difference is Uber handles the
booking and billing via app instead of over the phone.

NYC cabs are well regulated and work just fine, they all accept credit cards
and will take the route you ask for. If I feel like paying more for a more
plush ride, fine, I can use a livery but otherwise $25 to LaGuardia is a good
deal.

------
itazula
There's very little "technology-enabled disruption" needed to have a pleasant
taxi experience. Perhaps a change in the culture, yes, but that's a bigger
challenge.

------
davebees
Was half expecting Joe to roll the car into a ditch the way that first story
was going

------
martin-adams
I'm guessing the ride with Malcolm would cost more than with Joe?

